# nasal laceration simple or intermediate ?



## doggieluv (Mar 30, 2012)

This ED patient had a 3cm lac. of nose extending through the cartilage & columella. Nose laceration cleaned & sutured is all that is stated pertaining to the repair. No mention is made of a layered closure but from an anatomy standpoint several layers of tissue are involved. I think the correct code is 12052. What do you think?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 30, 2012)

*Not documented = Not done*

Nope ... if it's not documented as layered (or complex) closure you cannot code it as layered (or complex).  You are stuck with simple repair.

However .... if you can go back to the physician and ask for clarification before you submit, perhaps s/he will amend documentation to more accurately reflect what was actually done.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

